

Humor HN: Site footer: Best viewed with Open Eyes :) - sagacity

Something suddenly reminded of what I had seen displayed in a (random) site footer long ago.<p>It said:
Best viewed with open eyes<p>The subtle humour - the abrupt violation of expectation - hit me so hard, I remember staying amused by it for many days.<p>What is the funniest thing <i>you</i> have found/put on a web site? Please share your <i>treasures</i>.
======
slater
Comment in a CSS file: "If you're reading this, you probably need to get laid"

~~~
sagacity
ROTFL - LMAO ;-))

------
elyasali
In the JavaScript file for jQTouch the following comment gave me a good laugh:
// Private touch functions (TODO: insert dirty joke)

There's also an array of items to be put in the head of an HTML page:

if (hairextensions) $head.append(hairextensions);

------
gspyrou
#define TRUE FALSE //Happy debugging suckers

<http://stackoverflow.com/questions/184618?tab=votes#tab-top>

